# Best Chili Evar



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 21, 2011)

Had to share; Ann-Marie made this terrific chili the other night, never had better and I'm a chili fan.  The Penzeys 9000 Chili spice makes a difference; you need it for this.

This is Ann-Maries version of Carroll Shelbys chili recipe, found at food.com. I usually serve this over regular white rice, but it can go over Fritos, corn bread or even spaghetti. Penzeys Spices has a great catalogue for ordering, and theres a shop in Beverly Hills, MI for us locals.

Improved CS Chili Recipe
2 lb. ground chuck (coarse ground, if possible)
1 8-oz. can tomato sauce
12 oz. beef stock
1 Tb. Penzeys Chili 9000 spice mix
2 garlic cloves, finely chopped (OR ½ tsp. garlic powder)
1 onion, medium, finely chopped
1 ¼ tsp. oregano (Mexican, if possible)
½ tsp. paprika
1 ½ tsp. ground cumin, divided
1 tsp. salt
1 to 1 ½ tsp. chipotle chile powder
2 c. Monterey Jack cheese, grated

1. Place a heavy 3-qt. (or larger) pot over medium-high heat. Place the ground beef in the pot and break up any lumps with a wooden spoon.
2. Immediately add the tomato sauce, stock, Chili 9000 spice mix, garlic, onion, oregano, paprika, 1 tsp. of the cumin and the salt. Stir well to blend. Bring to a boil, then lower the heat and simmer, uncovered, for 1 hour. Stir occasionally.
3. Taste and adjust seasonings, adding the chipotle chile powder. Simmer, uncovered, for 45 minutes longer.
4. Stir in the cheese and the remaining ½ tsp. ground cumin. Simmer 30 minutes longer, stirring often to keep the cheese from burning.


----------



## shihansmurf (Nov 21, 2011)

That sounds outstanding. Does Penzeys have an online shop? I am a chili fan as well, and given that cooking is my other major hobby, I am always on the lookout for new recipies.

Mark


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 21, 2011)

shihansmurf said:


> That sounds outstanding. Does Penzeys have an online shop? I am a chili fan as well, and given that cooking is my other major hobby, I am always on the lookout for new recipies.
> 
> Mark



Yes, they do, says my wife.  Also, she said:



> Beans! Forgot the beans! 1 16-oz. can kidney beans, rinsed and drained. Add to chili just before you add the cheese.



So don't forget the beans.  And from my point of view, the Penzeys is really worth it.  She's been making me chili for years, and she's an award-winning cook and baker.  This is the best she's ever made, period.  So that's my 2 cents on it.  The stuff isn't cheap, but you don't need much, fortunately.  Hope you enjoy it if you give it a shot.


----------



## Carol (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow, I'm not even a big chili fan, but that just might even win me over   That sounds really good!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 22, 2011)

shihansmurf said:


> That sounds outstanding. Does Penzeys have an online shop? I am a chili fan as well, and given that cooking is my other major hobby, I am always on the lookout for new recipies.
> 
> Mark



Google says so at http://www.penzeys.com/cgi-bin/penzeys/p-penzeyschili9000.html but it does seem a little expensive.  I also like chilli.  My wife makes a good one, at least to my tastes.  Well, she could put in a little more chilli power.  Chilli and rice is good.


----------



## granfire (Nov 22, 2011)

oftheherd1 said:


> Google says so at http://www.penzeys.com/cgi-bin/penzeys/p-penzeyschili9000.html but it does seem a little expensive.  I also like chilli.  My wife makes a good one, at least to my tastes.  Well, she could put in a little more chilli power.  Chilli and rice is good.



not much higher than the rest of the stuff in the spice aisle.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 22, 2011)

oftheherd1 said:


> Google says so at http://www.penzeys.com/cgi-bin/penzeys/p-penzeyschili9000.html but it does seem a little expensive.  I also like chilli.  My wife makes a good one, at least to my tastes.  Well, she could put in a little more chilli power.  Chilli and rice is good.



It is expensive, but we only have a small jar; it seems to be lasting since you don't use much.  And I've had it with and without - it's basically the Carrol Shelby recipe my wife got from food.com and tweaked.  Believe me, it really, really, made a difference.  I don't idly promote expensive stuff; I prefer to low-buck it as much as possible.  This stuff is like wow.

And yes, we had it over rice.  Last night was leftovers; it's even better then!


----------



## granfire (Nov 22, 2011)

seriously, the stuff is no more expensive than the regular junk you get to buy at walmart.
4 bucks for a 1/4 cup? right on the money (bad pun, I know) 
naturally the big bottle is a bit high (and not advisable to buy actually unless you are planning on eating a lot of chili...spices do go stale in about 6 month)


----------



## Carol (Nov 22, 2011)

granfire said:


> seriously, the stuff is no more expensive than the regular junk you get to buy at walmart.
> 4 bucks for a 1/4 cup? right on the money (bad pun, I know)
> naturally the big bottle is a bit high (and not advisable to buy actually unless you are planning on eating a lot of chili...spices do go stale in about 6 month)



Agreed, that's a fair price for many table spices at the grocery store as well.   

I'll be trying this over the long weekend.  Been looking for some new  one-pan meals that I can do while running away to the north country this weekend...this sounds like the perfect thing to try.


----------



## granfire (Nov 22, 2011)

it's sweltering here today, we'll have some storms later...maybe twisters  not chili weather, maybe tomorrow. but then... it's turkey day around the corner...(maybe make turkey chili?)


----------



## shihansmurf (Dec 2, 2011)

Got the spices yesterday and made the chili last night. It was outstanding, although I used black beans in place of the kidney beans. Thanks again for the recipe.

Mark


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 2, 2011)

shihansmurf said:


> Got the spices yesterday and made the chili last night. It was outstanding, although I used black beans in place of the kidney beans. Thanks again for the recipe.
> 
> Mark



Glad you liked it!  I'm begging my wife for more; she's resisting until we've cycled through some of her other favorites.  I guess I can wait....sigh.


----------

